# Chicago Yet?



## chishroom (May 3, 2014)

Going out today. Seems a little cool still tho.


----------



## jcabbey (Apr 30, 2014)

I found a few small ones that popped out this week in the north west suburbs. From what I have been reading other people around here have found some too. This sun we are having should help more come up.


----------



## chishroom (May 3, 2014)

Went out for a few hours and didn't see any. Perhaps a day or two will have good news.


----------



## evil never sleeps (May 8, 2014)

found 25 2-3 inch grays yesterday in the morning by schiller. I wish I could have gone back today. dandelions everywhere and these 70 degree days will mean abundance. happy hunting!


----------

